# MacOS 9 et le partage de fichier



## Sid (2 Mars 2000)

Y a-t-il quelqu'un qui peut me dire pourquoi, quand je partage un dossier de mo disque dur, sous MacOS 9, tous les volumes actuellement montes sont visibles quand on vient se loguer sur mon ordinateur. Pourtant si je regarde les elements partages, les volumes ne le sont pas.

Merci bien


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mars 2000)

Dans le Tableau de bord "Partage de fichier", clique sur l'onglet "Utilisateur et groupe", Sélectionne un dossier partagé, clique sur le bouton "ouvrir", dans la nouvelle fenetre qui s'ouvre choisi "partage" dans le menu déroulant "afficher :" et décoche l'option "Autoriser l'accés à tous les disques".

Répéte cette opération sur les autres dossiers partagé si tu en as d'autres bien sur.
Cela devrait résoudre ton ptoblème.


----------

